# فيديو رائع عن الحفر المائل



## direct.drill (25 أغسطس 2009)

الجزء الاول :​ 
DOWNLOAD​


----------



## GeoOo (28 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (28 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## سرمد111 (28 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## komayma (31 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرجزاكم الله خيرجزاكم الله خيرجزاكم الله خير


----------



## direct.drill (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المرور احبابى الزوار 

وانا تحت الخدمة فى اى كتاب او سؤال او شرح برنامج يخص الحفر الوجه او اى مجال اخر بالبترول


----------



## mohammed omer ali (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى من الباري عز وجل ان يوفقك ويوفق كل المشاركين


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
و يا ريبت تنزل الاجزاء الاخرى لو عندك


----------



## direct.drill (29 أبريل 2010)

لقد تم تنزيل الاجاء الاخرى بالفعل يا باشمهندس واشكرك لتشريف الموضوع


----------



## أبراهيم الجبوري (8 مايو 2010)

الله يوفقك يامهههههههنننننندددددددسسسسسسس


----------



## تولين (9 مايو 2010)




----------



## سفير النفط (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا موضوعك جميل


----------



## direct.drill (30 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك عالرد والمرور الكريم


----------



## musabm915 (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## musabm915 (30 يونيو 2010)




----------



## direct.drill (1 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك للمرور


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حاولت أنزل الملف لكن الصفحة غير موجودة.
يا ريت لو تعيد رفع الملف او تعطيني معلومات عن عن حفر الابار وشكرا


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (3 يوليو 2010)

أنا أحتاج لمراجع عن حفر الابار


----------



## direct.drill (4 يوليو 2010)

تفضل

المرجع الاول

المرجع الثانى


----------



## george.harby (9 أكتوبر 2013)

very nice job


----------

